
Toyota Plans a Sport Car, With Passion - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/06/business/global/06toyota.html?hpw
======
vaksel
I read about it a few years back, the goal for it is to be the current
generation AE86 RWD Corolla, for $12K

[http://www.blog.automotiveaddicts.com/toyotas-return-of-
the-...](http://www.blog.automotiveaddicts.com/toyotas-return-of-the-
ae86-toyota-corolla-rwd-car)

